# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] μωράκια χάμστερ

## louvan

Γεια σας! Την Τεταρτη γεννησε η χαμστερινα μου 8 μωρα χαμστερ και τωρα δεν ξερω που να τα δοσω! Τα τεσσερα τα εχω βολεψει αλλα στα υποληπα δεν εχω βρει ακομα κανενα *ΦΙΛΟΖΩΟ* σπιτι που θα ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα τα αγαπανε εκει οπως τα αγαπαω κι εγω! :Love0033:  :Love0034:  Τελος παντων η ρατσα των χαμστερ ειναι *dwarf Cambells* και το χρωμα τους ειναι γκρι με μια μαυρη λοριδα απο την μουσουδιτσα τους, μεχρι και την ουρα τους και η κοιλιτσα τους, ειναι λευκη-ζαχαρη. Ακομα δεν εχουν απογαλακτηστει. Κατα τις 10 του Ιουνη 2012 θα εχουν απογαλακτηστει πιστευω! Τοτε θα μπορειτε να τα παρετε! Αμα δεν μπορειτε να τα παρετε και τα τεσσερα, μπορειτε να παρετε οσα θελετε! Μενω στην Θεσσαλονικη. Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου στειλει απαντηση. Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Kostakos

θα ήθελα πολύ εγώ βάνα αλλά οι ονείς μου συχένονται τα τρωκτικά!!! αλλά να τα πας σε ένα καλό σπίτι που θα τους φερθούν καλά!!
καμιά εικονίτσα δεν θα δούμε? ... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## louvan

δυστυχος δεν ξερω το πως να ανεβαζω εικονες... Πηγα να ανεβασω μια φορα και δεν τα καταφερα... :sad: 

Αλλα αμα θελετε παραδιγμα, δειτε το avatar μου... Το γκρι ειναι ολοιδιο με τα δικα μου χαμστερ!

----------


## louvan

Εμενα γεννησε 8 και μεχρι τωρα ζουν ολα! Εχουν βγαλει παντου τριχωμα και χτες ανιξαν τα ματακια τους!

----------


## Afroditi3

γεια!με ενδιαφέρουν εμένα αν θες να μου τα χαρίσεις αρκεί να μη μαλώνουν μεταξύ τους.είναι αρσενικά θηλυκά?
εχω ένα κλουβί βίλλα να τα βάλω,3όροφο με 2 σπιτάκια,ρόδες κτλ. ελπίζω να είναι καλά εκεί αλλά αν αρχίσουν να μαλώνουν θα τα βάλω αλλού τα μισά :d
είμαι κ από θεσσαλονίκη κ μπορώ να τα παραλάβω αν θες.

----------


## louvan

Ποσα χαμστερ θες?μπορω να σου δοσω απο 1 μεχρι 4.αυτη την εβδομαδα θα σταματησουν να θηλαζουν οποτε θα μπορεσεις να τα παρεις στα χερια σου συντομα.το ποσα ειναι αρσενικα και ποσα ειναι θηλυκα δν το γνωριζουμε ακριβως.ουτος η αλλος εχεις ενα κλουβι και αρα πρεπει να ειναι του ιδιου φυλου τα χαμστερ που θα παρεις για να μην ζευγαρωνουν.εκτος αν εχεις κατι αλλο στο μυαλο σου για το πως θα τα βολεψεις.σχετικα με το αν μαλωνουν,ειναι απο μικρα μαζι και γνωριζονται οποτε αμα δν τα χωρισεις μεταξη τους και δν ξεχαστουν δν θα μαλωνουν.βεβαια εχε στο νου σου οτι μικροκαβγαδες θα υπαρχουν αλλα πιο μεγαλα προβληματα μαλον οχι.αν θελεις δοσε μου ενα τηλεφωνο για να κανονισουμε τα περετερο.εγω αυτο που θελω ειναι να τα αγαπας μονο και να τα φροντιζεις.τι ηλικια εισαι?αν εισαι κατω των 18 και χρειαζεσαι την αδεια των γονειων σου τοτε ελπιζω να την εχεις παρει και να μην χρειαστει να τα επιστρεψεις.σε παρακαλω πες μου συντομα αν θα παρεις χαμστερ και ποσα για να ξερω.οκ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Και εγω θελω ενα αλλα ειμαι αθηνα  :sad:  
εχω ιδι και αλλο ενα οποτε θα κανουν παρεα!!!!!

----------


## Afroditi3

Είμαι στα 29 κ δεν είναι η 1η φορά που έχω χάμστερ.Στο σπίτι τώρα έχουμε ήδη ένα ζευγάρι αλλά είναι σε άλλο κλουβί κ τα έχει ο αδερφός μου με την κοπέλα του.
Μπορώ να πάρω κ τα 4 αν θες αλλά θέλω πρώτα να ξέρω αν θα είναι ευτυχισμένα στο 3όροφο κλουβί που σου ανέφερα.Εχω μέσα κ 2 ρόδες με 2 σπιτάκια.
Προσπάθησα να σου στείλω κ πμ αλλά έλεγε πως δε γίνεται,μάλλον γιατί δεν έχω κάνει πολλά ποστ.
Κ σχετικά με τα ζευγαρώματα,μπορώ να τα χωρίσω αν είναι.Αυτό στην πορεία θα φανεί.Χώρο έχουμε αρκετό πάντως  ::  κ επίσης αρκετούς χαμστερόφιλους αν κ δε νομίζω να χρειαστεί να τα δώσω!!

----------


## louvan

με εναν προχειρο υπολογισμο πρεπει να ειναι 2 αρσενικα και 2 θηλυκα (4 θα κρατησω και εγω) αλλα τωρα απογαλακτιστηκαν και δν μπορω να προσδιορισω ακριβως το φυλο τους....το mail μου ειναι kostaslo@hotmail.gr στειλε μου για να ανταλλαξουμε τηλεφωνα και να κανονισουμε το που θα βρεθουμε και το ποτε.

----------


## Afroditi3

Σε ευχαριστώ!Σου έστειλα μειλ.

----------


## louvan

δεν το ελαβα... ποιο ειναι το δικο σου μειλ;

----------


## Afroditi3

spitogata3@yahoo.gr!

----------


## louvan

θελω να μου κανεις μια χαρη ομως.....θελω απ την στιγμη που θα σου τα δοσω να μου στελνεις φοτο η βιντεο για να δω τι κανουν και πως τα περναναι.δν θελω να πω οτι δν σε εμπιστευομαι αλλα καταλαβαινεις θελω να βλεπω πως τα περναναι.

----------


## Afroditi3

εννοείται καλέ!κ αν είμαστε κ κοντά μπορείς να έρθεις να τα δεις :d

----------


## Afroditi3

Το μειλ μου δε το έχεις λάβει ακόμη?Πάντως για να μπορέσω να σε στείλω εδώ πμ πρέπει να κάνω 10 δημοσιεύσεις.

----------


## louvan

καλα θα περιμενω τοτε το μειλ καλητερα  :bye:  και παλι ευχαριστω που θελεις να τα παρεις απο μενα και οχι απο καποιον αλλο.

----------


## Afroditi3

Γιατί να θέλω να τα πάρω από κάποιον άλλον αφού εσύ τα χαρίζεις?  :Confused0013: 
Στείλε μου εσύ αν είναι γιατί δε ξέρω γιατί δε σου έχει έρθει μέχρι τώρα.Μπορεί να χάθηκε στο δρόμο  ::

----------


## louvan

λεω ευχαριστω που θα τα παρεις απο μας, γιατι βλεπω πολυ συχνα θεματα που χαριζονται χαμστερ και θα μπορουσες να διαλεξεις αυτους να τα παρεις.

----------


## Afroditi3

Από ότι φαίνεται όμως δεν έχεις λάβει το μέιλ μου  :Indifferent0014: 
Στείλε αν θες εδώ ένα πμ με το τηλ σου για να σε καλέσω κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## louvan

θα σου στειλω εγω μειλ

----------


## louvan

σου εστειλα μειλ  :Happy0159:  :Mailboxhappy:

----------


## Afroditi3

Οκ,πήρα το μειλ κ θα σε καλέσω αύριο κάποια στιγμή!
Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Afroditi3

Στο πμ μου λες να σε καλέσω μετά τις 6 οπότε θα σε καλέσω την Παρασκευή που θα είμαι σπίτι γιατί αύριο θα λείπω,ελπίζω να μην υπάρχει πρόβλημα  ::

----------


## louvan

οχι κανενα προβλημα...

----------


## louvan

ευχαριστω πολυ! το θεμα ας κλεισει

----------

